# 3 0f top 10 Knife instructors are from Modern Arnis



## BRAM (Aug 13, 2003)

The new issue of Tactical Knives ( Nov 2003) is out and they list as they call it the head of the class in knife-combatives instruction..
For a stick art..( ROFL) seems that we did OK in the knife division..
W Hock Hochheim, Kelly Worden and myself are in the group..
All three of us teach Military, LEO and Agencies..
All three of us are Modern Arnis Knife guys...that must make the Professor's spirit  happy...
Several of the others are filipino stylists..

Anyways Congrats to Hock and .2...

Those of you that like steel..the road is being paved,...Modern Arnis holds its own in the real deal world..

be safe
Bram


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent showing for the Modern Arnis guys!  Personal congrats, Bram!

Yours,
Dan


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2003)

Did they mention that connection in the story?


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 13, 2003)

Could someone list all 10?

Cthulhu


----------



## M F (Aug 15, 2003)

Michael De Bethencourt
Kevin Martin
Bram Frank
W Hock Hochheim
David James
Michael Janich
Bob Kasper
Yelena Pawela
Steve Tarani
Lynn Thompson
Kelly S. Worden

James Keating was left off the list.  He has stated that he was asked to submit an entry for the article, but declined.  (previous info posted by Michael Janich at Bladeforums.com)  So don't go beating up on Ralph Mroz for leaving Mr. Keating out.   Also, there are 11 names on the list and many others who could have been placed in the same category as these fine folks.  I'm not sure this article was intended to name THE TOP 11 knife instructors, but rather, 11 OF THE TOP knife instructors.  But anyway,  congrats to those who made the list.


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 19, 2003)

coooooool.


----------



## BRAM (Aug 22, 2003)

Absolutely..please forgive me if its not as clear..
yes..11 0f the top instructors NOT the top 11..
ROFL...
Theres no top, best of all type of stuff...
and the list could be very many great instructors..
there are many top instructors.. old timers, pioneers and current peer group..
It was just cool that Modern Arnis was well represented..
You take it as it is..this is how the article played out..
Since this IS a Modern Arnis site..and IT, the article did have three Modern Arnis players there..all first generation..
thought it was fitting..

Guess thats the problem with cyber stuff..
intent, tone, cadence are all lost.. filled in by others..

be safe
Bram


----------

